# Opinions Please



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

I really want to try some horns, but i am unsure if they will work in this car??

Any one have any opinions?? 

Thanks


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

with ease ,I know that minis will work for sure, it looks like full size would work with very little work as well, you'll need to find a good fitter over there, i am sure they'll be able to get them in there.you may want to PM eric stevens, he is on here and very helpful,he also sells complete horn setups.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

the console may give you some minor issues (if your really picky), but in the same breath most of the console surface is wool carpet,(should reduce reflections pretty well)


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd be MUCH more concerned with the driver side. Specifically if the driver, or back of the horn body will interfere with accelerator operation.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I wish most cars were this easy! Symmetrical dash, no sharp edges, even the steering wheel is nice and smooth. (bulky steering wheels can really screw things up.)

Would be nice if there was more space under the dash, but I think the ES horns are only 1.5" tall or so.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Kinda symmetrical underdash 
Small enough center console that permits hard firing horns 

I suggest the mini body  

Kelvin


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

jpeezy said:


> with ease ,I know that minis will work for sure, it looks like full size would work with very little work as well, you'll need to find a good fitter over there, i am sure they'll be able to get them in there.you may want to PM eric stevens, he is on here and very helpful,he also sells complete horn setups.


 Thanks JP I think the mini horns will def fit better I have an old busted usd horn that i have tried fitting Although it fits i would need a lot of fabrication work done, I have been in contact with Eric stevens, Thanks for the heads up.



rockin said:


> I'd be MUCH more concerned with the driver side. Specifically if the driver, or back of the horn body will interfere with accelerator operation.


Thanks rockin a very valid point and one that i do put formost, safety first then audio cheers.



Patrick Bateman said:


> I wish most cars were this easy! Symmetrical dash, no sharp edges, even the steering wheel is nice and smooth. (bulky steering wheels can really screw things up.)
> 
> Would be nice if there was more space under the dash, but I think the ES horns are only 1.5" tall or so.
> 
> Yes Patrick i would like just that bit more room underneath but the mini horns are 2.25" as opposed to f/size 2.75" so another reason i'm leaning more to the mini cheers





subwoofery said:


> Kinda symmetrical underdash
> Small enough center console that permits hard firing horns
> 
> I suggest the mini body
> ...


Yep Subwoofery i think i will be going with the mini. 

Thanks for your input guys


----------

